# Ryzen 7 3800x Overclocking Guide?



## MrBalll

Hopefully you not taking a direct image of your screen (PrtSc and paste) and using a cell phone is just a joke. Either way, welcome to OCN and good luck with your OC. Hopefully you struck silicon gold and get good numbers.

This will get you what you need.
AMD - General


----------



## Slaughtahouse

There are various guides for Zen 2 on OCN and other websites. You’re request is quite broad but I'm sure those overview threads (AMD Section) will assist.

Just try searching in the search bar and you’ll find lots of info.

No idea what the user above is saying but your OC does seem good. I just recommend, based on skimming those threads I recommended, to avoid going above 1.35v on a manual OC for 24/7 usage. Threshold for potential degradation in the long term.

For comparison, I can hit 4.4GHz around 1.3v but going above 4.4GHz on both CCXs (group of 4 cores) is unstable at 1.35v. If you’re keen on all core OC, try experimenting with CCX overclocking.

I run 4.3GHz all core at 1.2v currently, high LLC (Gigabyte B550i).

I believe you can use HWinfo or Ryzen Master to determine which CCX is better for OCing. It’s been a while / im a little rusty.

Not much else I can add without digging for threads for you.

Good luck and welcome to OCN


----------



## Alastair

I wouldn't recommend chasing down an all core overclock on 3800x. You will loose single threaded performance and gain little in multi threaded performance.

For gaming etc I recommend overclocking with PBO. And using the EDC = 1 bug.

FIRSTLY. I would say use cb R23 and CPU-z Benchmark to start getting your baseline stock score.

And use these benches to validate performance increases. Multi threaded cinebench is fast enough to not waste a lot of time. And CPU-z will be able to quickly reflect single threaded gains

Set aside a good few hours. OR You will want to be in a room where the temperature at least stays fairly constant. Because if you start at midnight and then go to sleep and continue Ocing on the evening your results might get thrown off as Ryzen scales clocks with temp. So try to do it all in one sitting or make sure your room is temp controller.

Basically set EDC to 1 and then PPT and TDC to 0. Leave voltage on auto. Set the PBO offset to 200mhz. Then run through the scalers.

So start with:
1x scaler
0v voltage offset.
200mhz PBO offset.
Edc=1
PPT=0
TDC=0
Disable c states
Use motherboard software to drop vcore from within Windows.

Methodology:
*Run two or three Cinebench test. Take note or screenshot the score. I usually take my best of 3. (make sure priority is normal windows likes to drop CB priority to below normal)
*Run two or three CPU-z bench. Take note or screenshot.
*Use MB software to drop vcore by around 0.0125v
*Repeat CB and CPUz benches. Take note of scores
*Drop voltage.
*Continue this until scores stop increasing or start decreasing.
*Once the scores stop moving restart into bios to Increase the scaler.
*And start the process again at the higher scaler from stock voltage. Eventually you will get to a point where scores stop scaling and the boost stops going up.

Once you have settled in on a combination of scaler and voltage settings. Validate with stress test of your choice for a good few hours (for gaming) or for a good 24 hours is doing professional work. I like to use handbrake and blender for stress testing. If you want your Pstates back you can try setting various EDC settings between 1-10 to try stop single core throttling. But if you set EDC to 1 you will need to disable p states otherwise single threaded clocks will throttle as the cpu tries to maintain 1amp power draws. 

I ended up with a final result of 7x scaler at -0.04675v. This gives me a max boost clock of 4675mhz. Cinebench will sustain around 4.4.
Gaming will sustain around 4450-4550. This is on a 3800X. But I am on a custom loop. So milage may vary.

I found increasing voltage dropped my boost. I think some of the more power hungry 12 and 16 core chips benifit from a bit of extra volts. So as the saying goes. It depends on your chip.

I've gone from 13300ish R23 to around 13800. Can't remember. I'll post screenshots today when I have returned from work.

Also to give you an idea where I ended up on a manual OC on my 3800x. I got CCX 0 to 4450mhz and ccx1 to 4500 at 1.375v (load voltage) so I have better gaming clocks. Better low threaded clocks but Slightly worse synthetic / rendering clocks. And under CB load with -0.4675v I'm sitting around 1.3-1.33v on a heavy load. Which is right around my FIT limits as well. So. Longevity should be better as well vs a manual OC.


----------



## Taraquin

Alastair has good points, undervolt helps a bit although not as much as CO on Zen3. I would focus most on ram oc/tuning, there lues the majority of the speed omprovements!


----------



## Camola

Alastair said:


> I wouldn't recommend chasing down an all core overclock on 3800x. You will loose single threaded performance and gain little in multi threaded performance.
> 
> For gaming etc I recommend overclocking with PBO. And using the EDC = 1 bug.
> 
> FIRSTLY. I would say use cb R23 and CPU-z Benchmark to start getting your baseline stock score.
> 
> And use these benches to validate performance increases. Multi threaded cinebench is fast enough to not waste a lot of time. And CPU-z will be able to quickly reflect single threaded gains
> 
> Set aside a good few hours. OR You will want to be in a room where the temperature at least stays fairly constant. Because if you start at midnight and then go to sleep and continue Ocing on the evening your results might get thrown off as Ryzen scales clocks with temp. So try to do it all in one sitting or make sure your room is temp controller.
> 
> Basically set EDC to 1 and then PPT and TDC to 0. Leave voltage on auto. Set the PBO offset to 200mhz. Then run through the scalers.
> 
> So start with:
> 1x scaler
> 0v voltage offset.
> 200mhz PBO offset.
> Edc=1
> PPT=0
> TDC=0
> Disable c states
> Use motherboard software to drop vcore from within Windows.
> 
> Methodology:
> *Run two or three Cinebench test. Take note or screenshot the score. I usually take my best of 3. (make sure priority is normal windows likes to drop CB priority to below normal)
> *Run two or three CPU-z bench. Take note or screenshot.
> *Use MB software to drop vcore by around 0.0125v
> *Repeat CB and CPUz benches. Take note of scores
> *Drop voltage.
> *Continue this until scores stop increasing or start decreasing.
> *Once the scores stop moving restart into bios to Increase the scaler.
> *And start the process again at the higher scaler from stock voltage. Eventually you will get to a point where scores stop scaling and the boost stops going up.
> 
> Once you have settled in on a combination of scaler and voltage settings. Validate with stress test of your choice for a good few hours (for gaming) or for a good 24 hours is doing professional work. I like to use handbrake and blender for stress testing. If you want your Pstates back you can try setting various EDC settings between 1-10 to try stop single core throttling. But if you set EDC to 1 you will need to disable p states otherwise single threaded clocks will throttle as the cpu tries to maintain 1amp power draws.
> 
> I ended up with a final result of 7x scaler at -0.04675v. This gives me a max boost clock of 4675mhz. Cinebench will sustain around 4.4.
> Gaming will sustain around 4450-4550. This is on a 3800X. But I am on a custom loop. So milage may vary.
> 
> I found increasing voltage dropped my boost. I think some of the more power hungry 12 and 16 core chips benifit from a bit of extra volts. So as the saying goes. It depends on your chip.
> 
> I've gone from 13300ish R23 to around 13800. Can't remember. I'll post screenshots today when I have returned from work.
> 
> Also to give you an idea where I ended up on a manual OC on my 3800x. I got CCX 0 to 4450mhz and ccx1 to 4500 at 1.375v (load voltage) so I have better gaming clocks. Better low threaded clocks but Slightly worse synthetic / rendering clocks. And under CB load with -0.4675v I'm sitting around 1.3-1.33v on a heavy load. Which is right around my FIT limits as well. So. Longevity should be better as well vs a manual OC.


Hi ! Thanks for the guide !
I actually run at sclar X7 and -0.066 stable !
I have the stock cooler on my 3800X and i can go to 4.5ghz in games.
But i would like to know what is a safe voltage for gaming because in very light cpu gaming loads, i go to 1.4V for 4.5 GHZ and for games who requiere more cpu , i go to 4.5 ghz but my cpu run at 1.36/1.38.
In Cinebench R23 i am at 1.29V and 1.25 in P95.
Do you think this value are safe ? 
Thanks !


----------



## Alastair

Camola said:


> Hi ! Thanks for the guide !
> I actually run at sclar X7 and -0.066 stable !
> I have the stock cooler on my 3800X and i can go to 4.5ghz in games.
> But i would like to know what is a safe voltage for gaming because in very light cpu gaming loads, i go to 1.4V for 4.5 GHZ and for games who requiere more cpu , i go to 4.5 ghz but my cpu run at 1.36/1.38.
> In Cinebench R23 i am at 1.29V and 1.25 in P95.
> Do you think this value are safe ?
> Thanks !


Yes those values are more than safe. The like real upper limit for like short burst single core loads is around 1.55V. And then max sustained is really dependant on your chip. Your FIT limits are UNIQUE to every cpu and yours will be no different. But the consensus is in the region of 1.35v to 1.375v for ALL core SUSTAINED workloads.


----------



## Camola

Alastair said:


> Yes those values are more than safe. The like real upper limit for like short burst single core loads is around 1.55V. And then max sustained is really dependant on your chip. Your FIT limits are UNIQUE to every cpu and yours will be no different. But the consensus is in the region of 1.35v to 1.375v for ALL core SUSTAINED workloads.


Thank you mate


----------



## dacva

Just built a Ryzen 3600 system with an RTX3060ti to get me by while I catch up on the tech and what's changed over the last 9 years I've been away.


----------

